# Eco-friendly products



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

Can anyone tell me good eco-friendly products? (it doesn't matter the price)
I want some waxes and even windows products as well!
it'd be helpful! 


thanks
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

http://www.eco-touch.co.uk

Good start there.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Take a look at Garry Dean's range. Detail juice.co.uk

His shampoo is the best I've used and is aimed at Eco detailing.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Also Optimum no rinse is a option...Optimum Polymer Technologies have a entire line of eco friendly products

I use ONR and i simply love it


----------



## MattF16MDC (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi there!

www.igreenlover-uk.com have just arrived in the UK too. care care range and coatings too?


----------

